# Pump Track layouts got any favs?



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Pumptracks!

Fav layout designs and dimensions, pics?

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/pump-tracks-180-degree-berm-radii.html#more-823


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

I really want to see more layouts. The local mountain bike club is kicking around the idea of building one. They've done some really nice trail work and have a small trials course built on top of on of the climbs. I'm pretty sure if I could present a nice track design we could get the go ahead on something.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

check out the "DJ, Pump Track plans" thread....


----------

